# Bulls Announce Tommy Edwards as New Public Address Announcer



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

The voice of Chicago Stadium for 14 years returns to the Bulls
Bulls Announce Tommy Edwards as New Public Address Announcer



> September 12, 2006 – The Chicago Bulls announced today that Tommy Edwards has been named to succeed Steve Scott as the Bulls Public Address Announcer for the 2006.07 season.
> Edwards was the Chicago Stadium voice of the Bulls for 14 years. From 1976-1990, he entertained fans and is credited with originating the Bulls famous signature style of introducing the starting lineups with “And now…”. Additionally, Edwards was also the first stadium announcer to play Gary Glitters’, “Rock ‘n’ Roll Part II,” now one of Americas favorite sports anthems.
> 
> As the Bulls Public Address Announcer, Edwards will be responsible for all game announcements such as introducing players, announcing player substitutions and player's names after scoring. He will begin his announcing duties at the Bulls first pre-season game on October 11 vs. the Washington Wizards.
> ...


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

Bring back Jim Durham!


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Obviously not the same Tommy Edwards that recorded "It's All In the Game" in the 1950s? ... 



> Edwards was also the first stadium announcer to play Gary Glitters’, “Rock ‘n’ Roll Part II,” now one of Americas favorite sports anthems.


Probably still is, although lots of places are dropping it because of Glitter's well-publicized legal problems.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.animalstoriescd.com/history/index.html

It all started at a 250 watt radio station in Topeka, Kansas. We were just north of the grain elevators near the Kaw River. It was one of the best times I ever had in radio. I made mistakes, learned a ton of things and got the chance to impress girls by being on the radio.” Edwards eventually moved on to Washington, D.C., where he worked at night at a radio station during the era of peace demonstrations and great rock music. 


Edwards programmed WLS for a year then he went back on the air full-time. He joined Larry Lujack in "Animal Stories" and handled the mid-day shift. He was also the Chicago Stadium voice of the Chicago Bulls for 14 years and the next time you go to a game and they play "Rock n Roll Part II" and the crowd yells "Hey!" you can blame Edwards. He was the first to play the song during a sporting event. He was also the first to use the Alan Parsons Project "Sirus" as an introduction bed. Now both songs are being used throughout the country at various events. 

After spending two years in Boston, Edwards moved to Los Angeles in 1992 to program KCBS-FM. He developed the "Arrow Format" so 30 and 40-somethings can remember their glory days of sex, drugs and rock n roll (if they can remember their glory days).

Tommy is currently Operations Manager and Morning Show personality at Real Oldies 1690 (WRLL-AM) in Chicago and teamed up again with Larry from 5am - 10am, Monday through Friday. He, along with his wife and son (another li'l Tommy), are back living in the Chicago area.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I still wish Ray Clay was here. Oh well hopefully since Tommy already established a style here he will stick to it and not do the PA announcing pretending to be Clay like the other guy did.


----------



## Cyanobacteria (Jun 25, 2002)

Don't care who it is, as long as they aren't trash-talking and taunting announcers like Detroit and Cleveland. Worst development in the NBA IMO, worse than officiating and superstar treatment conspiracy theories, worse than age limit, worse than dress code, you name it. Can't _STAND_ them!


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

if it ain't ray clay it ain't okay


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

I was at Tommy Edwards last game as a Bulls announcer. I was sad to hear that he was leaving and I am glad he is back. His use of the Allen Parsons song was genius. 

Welcome Back Tommy!


----------

